# Timeshare Comparison guide among Hilton, Marriott, Worldmark, and Vistana



## Clifbell (Feb 20, 2021)

I have created a video that highlights the good parts of the four timeshares companies where I own timeshares points.  These companies are Hilton Grand Vacation, Marriott Vacation Club, Worldmark, and Vistana.  Each has their own positive points and in the video I do a deep dive on each one.

At the end of the video I rank the timeshares based on their;
1) Hotel, timeshare, credit card, exchange program
2) Luxury
3) Number of locations
4) Maintenance Dollars required to pay for a weeks stay in a one bedroom in Hawaii.

Timeshare Comparison Video

I have included the summary chart below that is at the end of the video.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 21, 2021)

I think your rankings are spot on for TS, but comments seem about the hotels.
HGVC doesn't do free breakfast, unless you make the one you brought with.

.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 21, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> I think your rankings are spot on for TS, but comments seem about the hotels.
> HGVC doesn't do free breakfast, unless you make the one you brought with.



Hahahahaha, but they do with the hotels and Diamond membership


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 21, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> Hahahahaha, but they do with the hotels and Diamond membership


And I have the credit card that give me diamond status .... yum yum yum


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 21, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> And I have the credit card that give me diamond status .... yum yum yum



So do I, BUT the Hilton Diamond member free breakfast feature is not honored at HGVC timeshares like they do at the hotels


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 22, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> So do I, BUT the Hilton Diamond member free breakfast feature is not honored at HGVC timeshares like they do at the hotels


True about HGVC and breakfast ... but I have 3 million honors points so I often stay at a Hilton hotel for 5 nights and I get free breakfast and dinner at a hotel with an executive lounge...

It is a vicious cycle cool: ), I get points for my maintenance fees and for doing the tours, I then stay at the hotels and get free food, then I am forced to stay at a timeshare.... Rinse and repeat. See my post How to get free hotel stay ...Its funny and obsessive


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 22, 2021)

IMO...this is splitting hairs.  As a system they are all good. Depends on the locations. The Westins are superior quality to the Sheratons and MVC. However variations exist among properties. I cannot speak to Worldmark because I have not stayed on those properties.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 22, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO...this is splitting hairs.  As a system they are all good. Depends on the locations. The Westins are superior quality to the Sheratons and MVC. However variations exist among properties. I cannot speak to Worldmark because I have not stayed on those properties.


It seems Cliff is partial to Hilton considering he has millions of points and executive level. How is Marriott luxury but vistana is better than average? Westin’s are much better quality than Marriott. I’ve stayed in Marriott’s that are on par with sheratons. Vistana may not have more locations, but IMO it has better locations. As far as the co branded credit card, you have to give vistana the same ranking as Marriott here, since Marriott hotels owns Sheraton and Westin.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 22, 2021)

What do you mean for Worldmark "2 free nights"??  Is your comparison based solely on the core/universal product (that is, rights secured for _all owners_) or does the comparison also include, cited or not, rights offered only to select members based on direct/resale, tiered levels, promotions, sales incentives, etc.?


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 22, 2021)

If I'm going purely by resort amenities and quality of the resorts themselves, Marriott gets my top pick. That being said, I enjoy Wyndham/Worldmark properties for the sheer size of their network and mostly stay in those properties with the amenities there being good enough. I seldom ever vacation in the same spot and like to explore new areas when I travel. Maybe this will change when I get older.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 22, 2021)

Comparing luxury vs non is a little difficult. We have only been to two Westin properties (WKORVN and Lagunamar). Both are very nice and perhaps slightly nicer than the average Marriott. Though perhaps about the same as some of the nicer Marriott properties such as Crystal Shores or Oceana Palms. The two Sheraton properties in Orlando a definitely a notch below the average Marriott IMO. None of these properties are what I would ever consider luxury. Luxury is Ritz Carlton or St Regis. A timeshare isn't luxury IMO. No one comes in and makes my bed every day. Room service is limited to none and there are limited on site food and beverage options. Finding someone walking around the pool taking orders or serving food and beverage is never easy at any timeshare property. Luxury means I don't have to walk over to the bar to order my beverage.

Now if we are talking quality of the villas and furninghings, that is perhaps easier to compare. Same for quality and variety of onsite amenities. However, much of this will be different between individual properties. It isn't all that easy to say one system is better than another.

As for locations, more locations doesn't always mean better. I would never buy Worldmark because it has more locations than Marriott. However someone on the west coast like @Clifbell , then Worldmark may be preferable with more locations. Where locations are is more important than the number of locations. Vistana has a few where Marriott doesn't (WSJ, Nassau & Cancun), but Marriott has some where Vistana doesn't (South Florida, Aruba, Europe). So much about locations is about how you plan to use the system and where you plan to go.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> So much about locations is about how you plan to use the system and where you plan to go.



This. I could care less about the many locations offered by MVC and Worldmark. However Vistana, a smaller system has St. John, Maui, Bahamas, ski.  HGVC has NYC (many options), Miami, Waikiki, Cabo, Tuscany, Italy, Portugal, ski etc.  All depends on where you want to go.


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 22, 2021)

rhonda said:


> What do you mean for Worldmark "2 free nights"??  Is your comparison based solely on the core/universal product (that is, rights secured for _all owners_) or does the comparison also include, cited or not, rights offered only to select members based on direct/resale, tiered levels, promotions, sales incentives, etc.?


I pay my Maintenance fees with my Worldmark Visa.  Annually that is a little over $5k which with the new Visa cards is equal to 30,000 points which I use for two free nights at a Wyndham timesshare one bedroom (currently booked in Sedona and in Hawaii).


----------



## rhonda (Feb 22, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> I pay my Maintenance fees with my Worldmark Visa.  Annually that is a little over $5k which with the new Visa cards is equal to 30,000 points which I use for two free nights at a Wyndham timesshare one bedroom (currently booked in Sedona and in Hawaii).


Thank you for making that clear.  I would suggest you update your table to only reflect the "core" rights of each program.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 22, 2021)

Also, a major factor to me is how easy (or hard) is it to use non-home resorts (ie trading within the system). 

For example with DVC and Hilton, it is pretty easy, for Hyatt it is pretty difficult. I would rank Marriott in the middle and not sure about the others. I had a Marriott under the old weeks system and sold when they converted to points, so I am out of touch with them.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 22, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> I have created a video that highlights the good parts of the four timeshares companies where I own timeshares points.  These companies are Hilton Grand Vacation, Marriott Vacation Club, Worldmark, and Vistana.  Each has their own positive points and in the video I do a deep dive on each one.
> 
> At the end of the video I rank the timeshares based on their;
> 1) Hotel, timeshare, credit card, exchange program
> ...


I can't comment on Worldmark or Hilton, but our experiences with Westin Lagunamar and Kierland have been at least as good as any with Marriott (and we do like Marriott).  The Amex card with got for SPG (Starwood) beats our other Bonvoy cards.  So I think your credit card and luxury ratings are hogwash.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> A timeshare isn't luxury IMO. No one comes in and makes my bed every day. Room service is limited to none and there are limited on site food and beverage options. Finding someone walking around the pool taking orders or serving food and beverage is never easy at any timeshare property. Luxury means I don't have to walk over to the bar to order my beverage.



What you've described is staying at one of the Grand Luxxe properties (Nuevo Vallarta or Riviera Maya) with the exception of having difficulty finding someone walking around the pool taking orders and serving food and beverages.  Also, they come in and make your bed while you are out at the pool, playing golf, etc., and then they come back in the evening and turn it down for you (and leave some chocolates).  If you work things right, you can also get a private chef to make you dinner, though they do have room service from several restaurants.  It's worth a try if you haven't yet even with the hefty resort fees.  I just wouldn't trade in there with a Vistana or Marriott timeshare; there are others you can use that cost way less for the underlying MF, but you have to figure out how.


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 23, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> I can't comment on Worldmark or Hilton, but our experiences with Westin Lagunamar and Kierland have been at least as good as any with Marriott (and we do like Marriott).  The Amex card with got for SPG (Starwood) beats our other Bonvoy cards.  So I think your credit card and luxury ratings are hogwash.


I do admit struggling with the luxury category.  I was looking for a way to explain an "experience" difference.  Perhaps I could have used "hogwash" as the category   since I was looking for a way to distinguish between levels (like bigger pools, more elegant grounds, food at poolside, restaurants on-site).  It would have been way funnier to use humor to describe it.

 I also have the old SPG card and will keep it.  But I do find the Hilton Aspire card better at least for me.  And the category was really about the integration of credit cards, hotels, and timeshares.  But most of my comments were about the credit cards... My bad.

It was my opinion and I respect yours.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 23, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> I can't comment on Worldmark or Hilton, but our experiences with Westin Lagunamar and Kierland have been at least as good as any with Marriott (and we do like Marriott).  The Amex card with got for SPG (Starwood) beats our other Bonvoy cards.  So I think your credit card and luxury ratings are hogwash.


The Amex SPG and Chase Marriott Bonvoy have about the same rewards.  Marriott Bonvoy gets 6x points for Marriott purchase and 2x points on everything else just like SPG.  One free 35k night award annually, Silver elite status, etc

I have both cards and am just wondering what makes the Amex better than the Bonvoy?  They are the same in my wallet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 23, 2021)

frank808 said:


> The Amex SPG and Chase Marriott Bonvoy have about the same rewards.  Marriott Bonvoy gets 6x points for Marriott purchase and 2x points on everything else just like SPG.  One free 35k night award annually, Silver elite status, etc
> 
> I have both cards and am just wondering what makes the Amex better than the Bonvoy?  They are the same in my wallet.


From what I have been seeing on the forums, Amex has been putting out a lot more promo offers. Like spend $200 Marriott spend, get a $50 credit. 10X points on groceries. Nothing of the sort from Chase.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 24, 2021)

Besides the covid 19 bonuses the cards are a lot alike in standard categories. 

The Amex vs Chase for covid 19 spending is across all lines of their cards and not just the Marriott brand. Have to admit that Amex has been better in getting me to spend and hit those bonuses. Chase has been sending me emails that they're giving 5x MRP for every $1 spent at grocery stores, drug stores and gas stations. 

Just wish paying our MF would trigger the $50 back for spending $200. Seems to be working for all the Westin owners paying their maintenance fees. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2021)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Of these, Hilton is closer to the bottom than the top IMHO. Average quality for high end hotel brands, limited locations, two owner types that can’t reserve across all lines at all properties and booking anywhere other than your home resort at 9 months make it less attractive to us. Sure, if I want to go to Vegas, Orlando, Oahu or Hawaii Big Island the system works great. There’s not much after that for us.

When you talk quality, it’s splitting hairs and what you prefer. We’ve stayed in Hilton’s, Westin’s and Marriott’s but not Worlmark. Honestly, I’m not certain Worlmark shouldn’t be replaced by Disney if you want to compare top shelf timeshares. I’d be more likely to toss Worlmark in with DRI, Westgate, and Wyndham’s of the timeshare world. Nice but locations typically just off the most desirable locations (think on Las Vegas Blv vs one or two blocks away)

All of this boils down to opinion. We’ve owned and used timeshare for over 22 years. Over that time we’ve spent nights in several management companies timeshares. We have our opinions. Over the years we’ve become Chairman’s level owners in Marriott and, at one point, we were Silver Executive level owners with DRI. We gave up DRI over issues with costs and management and expanded our Marriott ownership, not because they’re the absolute best, but because they’re quality, locations and cost best fit our needs, which makes them #1 for us, but maybe not everyone else.

Needless to say this will always be a controversial topic and a moot point as what works for us won’t work for everyone. Every system has its benefits. For that matter, independents definitely  their benefits over the big big chains where owners are along for the ride and at the whim of management. Just ask any DRI owner how much owner control their HOA’s


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 24, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> Of these, Hilton is closer to the bottom than the top IMHO. Average quality for high end hotel brands, limited locations, two owner types that can’t reserve across all lines at all properties and booking anywhere other than your home resort at 9 months make it less attractive to us. Sure, if I want to go to Vegas, Orlando, Oahu or Hawaii Big Island the system works great. There’s not much after that for us.
> 
> When you talk quality, it’s splitting hairs and what you prefer. We’ve stayed in Hilton’s, Westin’s and Marriott’s but not Worlmark. Honestly, I’m not certain Worlmark shouldn’t be replaced by Disney if you want to compare top shelf timeshares. I’d be more likely to toss Worlmark in with DRI, Westgate, and Wyndham’s of the timeshare world. Nice but locations typically just off the most desirable locations (think on Las Vegas Blv vs one or two blocks away)
> ...


I like your opinions on your experiences.  I agree with you that Worldmark is a different experience than Marriott, Westin, and Hilton.... Hilton is just better for me because I have a low maintenance fees, their credit suits me well, and the locations limits are offset because I have the other timeshares... But it is just my opinion and the comments help me with any future upgrades.... Would like to see where the merger of Vistana and Marriott goes... That could really push me to Marriott.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 24, 2021)

frank808 said:


> The Amex SPG and Chase Marriott Bonvoy have about the same rewards.  Marriott Bonvoy gets 6x points for Marriott purchase and 2x points on everything else just like SPG.  One free 35k night award annually, Silver elite status, etc
> 
> I have both cards and am just wondering what makes the Amex better than the Bonvoy?  They are the same in my wallet.


Amex just gave us $20 back for dining out this month. They will be doing so for the next 10 months as well. That's $220 for the year. We also  got $300 back for our spending at Westin Lagunamar. And there was another $5 rebate we received.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 24, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> Amex just gave us $20 back for dining out this month. They will be doing so for the next 10 months as well. That's $220 for the year. We also got $300 back for our spending at Westin Lagunamar. And there was another $5 rebate we received.


Besides the covid 19 bonus, there is not much difference between Amex SPG and Chase Bonvoy. The $20 you are getting for Amex Brilliant is $10 a month for the SPG Amex card.

Cant compare the $95 fee Chase card to the $450 fee Amex card. Apples to oranges comparison. I compare the SPG Amex to Chase Bonvoy as they have the same AF.

Btw I love the $100 a month rebate from Amex for dining. You also get it with the Hilton Aspire card. That is $1100 of free eating for 2021! To bad you can only have one offer for each type of Amex card. I would be able to get another $40 a month if Amex allowed me to add the $20 dining credit to both Aspire cards.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 24, 2021)

Worth considering looking at https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html

This is a comparison we did a few years ago of the majority of all major TS systems.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 25, 2021)

After mulling it over, I decided to cast my vote, in the poll as shown, for Worldmark.

Reasons:

*Of the four, it is the only one I own.* That must say something, right?
I've stayed at locations at each but none of these other brands lured me, convinced me, or simply impressed me sufficiently to make any serious purchase considerations. Related, we've owned as many as 5 different timeshare products at any given time ... so we aren't exclusive to one particular brand  by financial constraint, emotional reasons, etc.
I've considered a point mentioned earlier in the thread to swap DVC for Worldmark in comparing "top shelf" timeshare.  While I agree Worldmark does not likely belong in the "top shelf" category ... I feel the same for DVC.  Their "hook" is _location, location, location_ but their units are sub-par and their customer service is dreadful.  Today, I'm on hold for 55 minutes waiting to speak with DVC Member Services concerning their latest "cancellation" email.  I've never had these unbearably long hold times with Worldmark; rather, during the waves of recent cancellations, _WM phoned me_ and offered to help me find new ways to use my points.  DVC has never been the favorite of our varied ownerships ... but seriously, there are days I practically loathe it.  (Today is one of those days.)
So many locations!  So many _in our immediate area_ (driving distance).
Penthouse/Presidential unit types at some locations.  We've really enjoyed these on occasion.
Super consistent product.  We've visited 50+ WM locations with ~160 reservations total and report "very few disappointments" on arriving our unit.  (Again, compare that to DVC where many visits have required a call to maintenance and/or housekeeping for issues should have been addressed before assigning the unit.)
Very effective waitlist system.
and more ...
Yeah, I'm annoyed by the changes to WM's policies such as guest certs, multiple unit reservations, length of stay, split stay (grouped reservations), etc ... but even as the product loses its original luster it remains brighter than the other timeshares and a better "fit for us" than most others we've experienced.

*EDITED TO ADD: * WM's method of handling point (aka _credits_) across use-years is far superior to that of DVC!!  WM's fluid handling of banking/borrowing and the nightly credit shuffle (automatically assigning oldest points to nearest reservation) is simply a breath of fresh air compared to DVCs rigid banking/borrowing policies.

*Conclusion: * WM is the "best fit" for our needs and expectations.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Feb 27, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> I have created a video that highlights the good parts of the four timeshares companies where I own timeshares points.  These companies are Hilton Grand Vacation, Marriott Vacation Club, Worldmark, and Vistana.  Each has their own positive points and in the video I do a deep dive on each one.
> 
> At the end of the video I rank the timeshares based on their;
> 1) Hotel, timeshare, credit card, exchange program
> ...


Thank you for your compilation


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 27, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Worth considering looking at https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html
> 
> This is a comparison we did a few years ago of the majority of all major TS systems.


I love that chart and have looked at it before... I think in my case, I got two really good deeds at Hilton with below average maintenance (Ireland and Carlsbad).


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 27, 2021)

rhonda said:


> After mulling it over, I decided to cast my vote, in the poll as shown, for Worldmark.
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> ...


I also really like the Monday Madness and the Inventory specials with Worldmark... It is a ways to extend what you have a long way.  I've used both to fill in for short trips before I got to where I don't care about cleaning fees


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Feb 27, 2021)

I think there may be a flaw in your point system. Worldmark, the least expensive in terms of maintenance fees for a week in Hawaii only gets 2 points, while Hilton  gets 4. It should be the other way around.? I did a lot of research before buying in(resale) and something the Worldmark founder said made a lot of sense at the time. Worldmark isn't trying to be a Cadillac, but its a damn nice Buick. Another point in WMs favour is the flexibility and cash options. If you are West Coast based, and value conscious I don't think it can be beat. Sadly Wyndham is making changes that decrease the flexibility and the cash options, while still better than comparable hotel stays are no longer the fantastic buy they were once. As a Worldmark owner, I've been able to exchange into the luxury brands and including the exchange fee its still cheaper than what owners were paying.


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 27, 2021)

ChrisandBeth said:


> I think there may be a flaw in your point system. Worldmark, the least expensive in terms of maintenance fees for a week in Hawaii only gets 2 points, while Hilton  gets 4. It should be the other way around.? I did a lot of research before buying in(resale) and something the Worldmark founder said made a lot of sense at the time. Worldmark isn't trying to be a Cadillac, but its a damn nice Buick. Another point in WMs favour is the flexibility and cash options. If you are West Coast based, and value conscious I don't think it can be beat. Sadly Wyndham is making changes that decrease the flexibility and the cash options, while still better than comparable hotel stays are no longer the fantastic buy they were once. As a Worldmark owner, I've been able to exchange into the luxury brands and including the exchange fee its still cheaper than what owners were paying.


My point system was based on a week at a one bedroom in Hawaii... If I had used the prices for non-Hawaii then that would be true... $35/night for a studio in off season can't be beat (although Hilton comes close at $40 off season in Myrtle beach)...  It is all opinion, so you opinion is right with a different set of assumptions.  Thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2021)

ChrisandBeth said:


> I think there may be a flaw in your point system. Worldmark, the least expensive in terms of maintenance fees for a week in Hawaii only gets 2 points, while Hilton gets 4. It should be the other way around.?


Based on the costs provided in the video for a week in a 1BR in Hawaii, it broke down like this. 

HGVC - $524.11
Vistana - $711.60
Worldmark - $766.50
Marriott $1056.00

Based on this, the 2 for Worldmark and 4 for Hilton seems accurate.


----------



## dmurray007 (Feb 27, 2021)

Eric B said:


> What you've described is staying at one of the Grand Luxxe properties (Nuevo Vallarta or Riviera Maya) with the exception of having difficulty finding someone walking around the pool taking orders and serving food and beverages.  Also, they come in and make your bed while you are out at the pool, playing golf, etc., and then they come back in the evening and turn it down for you (and leave some chocolates).  If you work things right, you can also get a private chef to make you dinner, though they do have room service from several restaurants.  It's worth a try if you haven't yet even with the hefty resort fees.  I just wouldn't trade in there with a Vistana or Marriott timeshare; there are others you can use that cost way less for the underlying MF, but you have to figure out how.


I agree with your description of the Vidanta Resorts, The 1st time we exchanged in to the Grand Mayan, my wife said "now this luxury" she was the one that pushed us to buy a timeshare there.


----------

